# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عبد الحميد السعودي بين الاحتراف واللا احتراف ...

## طارق حامد

**
*
*
*
*

في ما لا يدعى للشك بان اللاعب عبدالحميد السعودي يتمتع بموهبة ربانية فريدة ...

فهو لاعب مهاري من الدرجة الاولي ...

لديه حساسية مفرضة امام الخشبات ...

وفوق هذا فهو صغير السن ...

ولكن !!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*كمل يا غالي
ولكن ماذا؟
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كما اسلفنا سابق لا اختلاف على موهبة عبدالحميد ...

ولكن عبدالحميد يعتقد في داخله بانه مستهدف من المدربين ...

المشكلة لم تكن مع مدرب واحد ...

اخر مدربين في المريخ كانا مازدا وكروجر ...

مع مازدا كان عبد الحميد خارج حساباته ...

لا ندري ما هو السبب ...

اثير موضوع عبد الحميد ومازدا في الصحف ...

وصرح مازدا ليس بينه وبين عبدالحميد شئ ...

لم نصل الى حقيقة الامر ...

تكرر الموضوع مع كروجر ...

وفي الاخيرة ترك المريخ وتوارى عن الانظار ...

للموضوع بقية ... 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عبدالحميد يفترض انه محترف ... 
يربطه عقد احتراف بالمريخ ... 
هذا العقد به واجبات وحقوق ... 
وهو المشرع في العلاقة بينه وبين المريخ ... 
والاحتراف نهج يجب ان يتبع ... 
فهل سلوك عبد الحميد الاخير ... 
وهنا اريد اتحدث عن الاخير فقط ... 
لان لعبدالحميد تصرفات سابقة ... 
هل هذا التصرف يمت لاحترافية اللاعب بشئ ؟ 
لكي يعود عبدالحميد للتدريب !!! 
كان يجب على رئيس القطاع الرياضي ان يبحث عنه !!! 
كان يجب ان يدخل نظام الترتضيات والجوديات ... 
للاسف الشديد هذا النظام اصبح هو يحل محل العقود والقوانيين ... 
المؤسيسية المنشودة لاتكون بنظام الجوديات والترضيات ... 
هل ما قام به عبد الحميد السعودي يمت للاحترافية بصلة ؟ 
وهل ما قام به رئيس القطاع الرياضي يمت للمؤسيسة بصلة ؟ 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*تعرف يا طارق من كم يوم وانا عندي موضوع بس ما لاقي وقت اكتبو 

موضوع يتحدث عن الاحتراف والاحترافية في المريخ 

ربما لا يكون في ذهني لحظتها عبدالحميد السعودي او غيره من لاعبي المريخ 

ولكن هناك غياب تام للاحترافية في المريخ 

سواء كان ذلك من اللاعبين او الادارة او حتى الاجهزة الفنية 

اتمنى ان يكون موضوعك هذا بداية حوار جاد ومفيد حول الارتقاء بالعمل المؤسسي في المريخ 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*العزيز الطيب الشريف وهذا ما قصدته من كتابتي للبوست ...

ينقصنا الكثير للتعامل باحترافية ...

مع الاقرار بان العمل الاداري قد تغيير كثيرا في السنين الاخيرة ...

فعقود الرعاية والاهتمام بالبنية التحتية والتسويق وغيره هي من مقومات العمل المؤسيسي ...

ولكن هنالك جوانب لازالنا نتعامل فيها بنظرية الجوديات والترضيات (طبعا نظرية سودانية بحتة) ...

دخل عالم الاحتراف انديتنا ولكن العقد بين اللاعب والنادي ينتهي بنهاية توقيعه اما أوارقه فكما قال البشير موصوه واشربوه ...

لا الاعب يعلم بنوده التي في صالحه ولا النادي يعرف بنوده ...

عقد صوري يوقعه بين الطرفين ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*موضوع شيق
كمل

لتمني ان ينتهي البوست بورقة عمل
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا بدر على المرور ...

نعول على مشاركتكم لنصل للهدف ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*لولا ضيق الوقت لشاركت بورقة عمل عن إدارة الأندية الرياضية (قيد دراسة والتنسيق)
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*التعريف اللغوي للاحتراف هو : 
هو الاكتساب أي أنه حرفة الكسب، وهو كل ما اشتغل به الانسان وتميز به.  
وفي مصطلح الرياضة يراد به امتهان الرياضة وفق سوق العرض والطلب وما تريده مؤسسات التسويق الرياضي.  
وقد ظهر الاحتراف في مؤسسات التسويق  
الرياضي منذ مدة ليست بالبعيدة إلا إنه أخذ مداه الواسع في أوائل التسعينيات من القرن الماضي،  
لا سيما في أندية الدول الأوربية معتمداً على الامكانات البشرية في دول أميركا الجنوبية وأفريقيا وأخيراً آسيا  
ما ألقى بظلاله على النتائج في تلك الأندية وقد امتهن سماسرة الرياضة في اوروبا هذه الظاهرة حتى تمكنوا منها  
وحولوها من بيع وشراء في اللاعبين الى أعمال تجارية في الترويج الاعلامي واحتكار حقوق البث التلفزيوني في العالم. 
طبعا في السودان ظهر نظام الاحتراف ضعيفا جدا وفي فترات متقطعة وبفهم ضعيف جدا مما جعل حد من هذ الظاهرة كثيرا ... 
ومما ساعد في ذلك قلة موارد الاندية وفقر الدوري السوداني وايضا رفع الدولة يدها عن الرياضة والتى تعتبرها لهو ...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*




نتمنى أن تفلح مساعي أبو جريشة لإعادة ميدو إلى تدريبات المريخ.

* على السعودي أن يعلم أنه الخاسر الوحيد من التوقف عن التدريبات.




العبارة المقتبسة من عمود مزمل اليوم ... 
هل هذا هو معنى الاحتراف ...

هل العقد الذي بين المريخ و عبد الحميد فيه مادة تنص على التحنيس والبحث عن اللاعب المحترف ... 
كما قلت سابقا للاسف نحن بعيدين جدا عن الفكر الاحترافي ... 
بعيدين جدا عن العمل المؤسيسي المنظم الذي يسير دولاب العمل من غير برقراطية ... 
لدينا الان في مجلس المريخ شباب مسلح بالعلم ... 
وكذلك لدينا كثيرون ممن يعشقون المريخ في كل المجالات ... 
لما لا نؤسس لعمل مؤسيسي يبعدنا عن نظام التحنيس والترضيات !!! ...
*

----------


## اسعد عاشق ابوعشر

*الاخ طارق كلامك في محلة فالاحتراف في السودان مثل القرارات الجديدة التي لايوجد من يتحكم فيها فانا لعبت كرة قدم لعدة سنيين ولم اري مثل الدلال والدلع الحاصل الزمن دا بالسودان فننظر الي الدول الاخري ويشوفو كيف الاحتراف مطبق بدون حياد ولامجاملات من احد فواصل اخي طارق واخي الطيب الشرف حتي نرتقي ويرتقي اللعيبة السودانيين الي الاعلي وتقبل مروري
*

----------


## كته

*والله نحن كنا ضايعين سااااااااكت
موضوع عبد الحميد السعودى ده
شيق وممتع  كتر خيرك ياطارق
لاكن هنا فى السودان 
الناس بتتعامل بالعواطف
اكتر من  الرسميات
وده طبع سودانين
يعنى  الشغله كلها ( باركوها يااخوانا)
لو فى تطبيق قانون بجد وبدون مجامله كان مشينا لى قدام
السعودى لاعب موهوب
اتمنى ان يحافظ على موهبتو
ويجتهد اكتر
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*ياطارق وضع ميدو مختلف شوية عشان كدة مابنقدر نقسو عليو في الحكم :182fd25f9b06446ba41
ميدو ولد موهوب ومجتهد وفي كل مباراة إلعبها بجيب قون أو قونين كون إنو دايماً إتخت في الإحتياطي وهو عارف حجم موهبتو دي حاجة محبطة بالنسبة ليو وخصوصاً إنو ولد سغير وكلو مرة أملو في المشاركة بضعف زيادة يعني هو قاعد إجي طمبل وإبقا المهاجم الأول وهو قاعد إجي كلتشي وإدخل في التشكيلة كمان ياخواني إنتو ما تقدرو ظروفو النفسية وخصوصاً لو مشى أي فريق أو الهلال حيكون مهاجمو الأول وماحيقعد في الإحتياطي ولا دقيقة .
كدة موهبتو حتضيع وحيفقد حساسيتو للشباك بالقعاد الكتير في الإحتياطي والتمارين براها مابتطور مستوى اللاعب عشان كدة أنا شايفة إنو معذور لأنو محبط من الحاصل دا :cry::cry: 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسعد عاشق ابوعشر
					

الاخ طارق كلامك في محلة فالاحتراف في السودان مثل القرارات الجديدة التي لايوجد من يتحكم فيها فانا لعبت كرة قدم لعدة سنيين ولم اري مثل الدلال والدلع الحاصل الزمن دا بالسودان فننظر الي الدول الاخري ويشوفو كيف الاحتراف مطبق بدون حياد ولامجاملات من احد فواصل اخي طارق واخي الطيب الشرف حتي نرتقي ويرتقي اللعيبة السودانيين الي الاعلي وتقبل مروري



اخي الفاضل اسعد ... 
هذا ماينقصنا وهو العمل المؤسيسى ... 
فالاحتراف اخي الكريم يتم بعقودات وهذه العقودات هي المشرع لنوع العلاقة بين اللاعب والادارة ... 
وفي هذا العقد يجب ان تكون البنود واضحة تحدد الحقوق والواجبات فيجب ان يعطى اللاعب حقوقه كاملة ... 
وكذلك يجب على اللاعب ان يؤدي واجباته كاملة ... 
للاسف كما اسلفت هذه العقود دائما ما تكون حبر على ورق ... 
ومثال لذلك موضوع عبدالحميد مع النادي فليس من حق عبدالحميد ان يترك النادي لسبب الذي ذكره وهو اتحت الفرصة له لكي يشارك ... 
واختفاءه الان عن المريخ ولمدة طويلة حتى وبعد ذهاب المدرب واحضار طاقم جديد للتدريب ايضا لم يعود ... 
مع العلم ان عبد الحميد أخذ حقوقه كاملة بعد اعادة تسجيله ولكنه الان يمارس دلال غريب على المريخ ... 
لدرجة رئيس القطاع الرياضى يبحث عنه ليعيده للتدريب ... 
هل هذا فكر احترافي ؟ 
ام وهل هذا عمل مؤسيسى؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والله نحن كنا ضايعين سااااااااكت
موضوع عبد الحميد السعودى ده
شيق وممتع كتر خيرك ياطارق
لاكن هنا فى السودان 
الناس بتتعامل بالعواطف
اكتر من الرسميات
وده طبع سودانين
يعنى الشغله كلها ( باركوها يااخوانا)
لو فى تطبيق قانون بجد وبدون مجامله كان مشينا لى قدام
السعودى لاعب موهوب
اتمنى ان يحافظ على موهبتو
ويجتهد اكتر



زارتنا البركة يا شخينا ...

هي مشكلة السودان الغاء القوانيين والعمل بنظام الترضيات والجوديات...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

ياطارق وضع ميدو مختلف شوية عشان كدة مابنقدر نقسو عليو في الحكم :182fd25f9b06446ba41
ميدو ولد موهوب ومجتهد وفي كل مباراة إلعبها بجيب قون أو قونين كون إنو دايماً إتخت في الإحتياطي وهو عارف حجم موهبتو دي حاجة محبطة بالنسبة ليو وخصوصاً إنو ولد سغير وكلو مرة أملو في المشاركة بضعف زيادة يعني هو قاعد إجي طمبل وإبقا المهاجم الأول وهو قاعد إجي كلتشي وإدخل في التشكيلة كمان ياخواني إنتو ما تقدرو ظروفو النفسية وخصوصاً لو مشى أي فريق أو الهلال حيكون مهاجمو الأول وماحيقعد في الإحتياطي ولا دقيقة .
كدة موهبتو حتضيع وحيفقد حساسيتو للشباك بالقعاد الكتير في الإحتياطي والتمارين براها مابتطور مستوى اللاعب عشان كدة أنا شايفة إنو معذور لأنو محبط من الحاصل دا :cry::cry: 



اختنا العزيزة عاشقة الزعيم ...

ليس عبد الحميد هو المستهدف من البوست ...

ولكن فكرة البوست هي طرح لمشكلة عامة نحاول ان نجد لها الحلول من خلال الطرح ...

وهذا لا يعني بان ما فعله عبد الحميد صحيح ...

ان نكون في زمن الاحتراف فيجب علينا ان نمارسه باصوله ...

او ندعه ونرجع الى زمن الادارة كما تقتضيه الحاجة ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مع تطور طرق ادارة الكرة محليا وعالميا ...
ومع تطور الميديا العالمية من تلفزيون اذاعات صحف انترنت ...
اصبح العالم قرية صغيرة ...
ومع دخول الاستثمار في الرياضة ...
وظهور عقول متفتحة مسلحة بالعلم والقدرة على التخاطب العالمي ...
لابد من تغيير تفكيرنا نحو الاحتراف ...
ولابد من تطبيق هذا الاحتراف بطريقة صحيحة ...
وذلك لن يحدث ما لم نطبق العمل المؤسيسي ...
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

ياطارق وضع ميدو مختلف شوية عشان كدة مابنقدر نقسو عليو في الحكم :182fd25f9b06446ba41
ميدو ولد موهوب ومجتهد وفي كل مباراة إلعبها بجيب قون أو قونين كون إنو دايماً إتخت في الإحتياطي وهو عارف حجم موهبتو دي حاجة محبطة بالنسبة ليو وخصوصاً إنو ولد سغير وكلو مرة أملو في المشاركة بضعف زيادة يعني هو قاعد إجي طمبل وإبقا المهاجم الأول وهو قاعد إجي كلتشي وإدخل في التشكيلة كمان ياخواني إنتو ما تقدرو ظروفو النفسية وخصوصاً لو مشى أي فريق أو الهلال حيكون مهاجمو الأول وماحيقعد في الإحتياطي ولا دقيقة .
كدة موهبتو حتضيع وحيفقد حساسيتو للشباك بالقعاد الكتير في الإحتياطي والتمارين براها مابتطور مستوى اللاعب عشان كدة أنا شايفة إنو معذور لأنو محبط من الحاصل دا :cry::cry: 




الأخت عاشقة المريخ .. تحياتى ...

أهو جنس كلامك دا ياهو المضيع عبد الحميد السعودى ..

انا معجب جداً بهذا اللاعب و لكنه بصراحة عندو شوية دلع ..

الناس نظرت فى موضوعو دا فى بوستات وصلت عشرات الصفحات فى منتديات كتيرة .. اليقول ليك لاعب كسلان و اليقول ليك ما قدر يثبت وجودو واليقول ليك مازدا كان قاصدو .. و و و و ...

عبد الحميد السعودى لاعب قناص مافى كلام ... يجيد لغة الشباك نعم لكن واضح إنو عندو مشكلة إنضباط و عدم نضج فى الفهم الإحترافى و هو موضوع البوست الأساسى و طارق حامد ما قصر و أفرد حيز كبير للموضوع دا و غطاهو بشكل ممتاز ..

فرصة عبد الحميد فى دخول التشكيلة الآن أصبحت أصعب من الأول بالمناسبة و هو الصعبا على رقبتو .. كان المفروض يرجع التمارين بمجرد إقالة كروجر و ينافس لدخول التشكيلة لأنو مافى زول حيقول ليهو تعال يا ميدو العب أساسى و ناس كلتشى و طمبل و إيداهور المواصلين تمارين بدون إنقطاع و بكل إجتهاد يقعدو كنب ؟ .. مامنطقية مش كده ؟ بالذات أنو لياقتو بتكون نزلت من الوقفة الطويلة و محتاج زمن عشان يلحق زملانو ..

نعم الكنبة حارة بالذات لو اللاعب هداف ممتاز زى عبد الحميد لكن مشكلتو المريخ هجومو نار منقد بس ... لو صبر بلقى فرصتو بالتأكيد و ناس عمار خالد ديل قعدو كنب لمن ربنا غفر ليهم لكن لمن لقو فرصة خلدو أسمائهم مع المريخ و يكفى هتاف أشعلت النار يا عمار الذى ما زال يتردد فى دواخلنا بعد تلك المباراة الشهيرة والتى مر عليها ما يقارب الربع قرن !! (إنت ما أظنك حاضراها يا بتّى  أسألى منها أعمامك فى المنتدى هنا :thumbup:)

على عبد الحميد أن يقاتل قتالاً شديداً ليستحق مكان فى التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ ... كونو يحرد دى ما بتحل مشكلة ولا بتثبت حاجة ... ولا شنو ؟

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بوست من زمن جميل لمريخاب اون لاين اعيده للسطح لاكمال ما طرحناهوا عن الاحتراف في نادي المريخ كان المثال في ذلك الوقت عبدالحميد السعودي ولكن الان كثرت الامثالة ولازال الوضع كما هو عليه ...
لي عودة ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يجب ان يعي المحترف ما عليه من واجبات والتزامات من شأنها ان ترفع من مستواه وتخدم الكيان الذي التزم معه بعقد نال بمواجبه مبالغ مالية نظير أحترافه ...
والاحتراف شركاء بين مجلس إدارة النادي وبين اللاعبين ومن قبلهم الاتحاد العام للكرة لانه في هذه الحالة الجهة التى تفصل في المنزاعات بين الطرفين في بنود العقد ...
يلتزم النادي بتثقيف اللاعب بمستجدات الاحتراف وما يلزمه من لوائح وقوانيين وهذا للاسف الشديد ما نفتقده في نادي المريخ ...
عدم وجود اللائحة وعدم التقيد بالعقد الموقع بين اللاعب والنادي خلق مجموعة من المشاكل كان المتضرر منها النادي ...
الارتقاء بالفكر الاحترافي لدي اللاعبين يجعلهم يدركون لمعنى الاحتراف ويجعل اللاعب يحافظ على سلامته وصحته لان الكورة اصبحت مصدر دخل لا يتمتع به خريجي الجامعات ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بوست يعيد نفسه الى السطح بعد تصرف عبدالحميد بالامس ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بوست يعيد نفسه الى السطح بعد تصرف عبدالحميد بالامس ...



 والله يا طارق الزول ده حيرنا 
*

----------


## sonstar

*الاخ طارق لك التحيه ومشكور علي الموضوع الجميل وكما زكرت نحن في المريخ نفتقد لثقافة التعامل مع الاحتراف الذي تحكمه قوانين ونتعامل مع الاحتراف كاسم فقط وهذا اكبر عيب...
                        	*

----------


## معراج

*سلاماات طارق
بوست شيق واصل
تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*موضوع في غاية الاهمية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البوست حكايته حكاية من حكاوي الف ليلة وليلة 
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*هل يستحق السعودى كل هذا الكلام انا المحيرنى من الذى يحمى السعودى فى المريخ دا لو لاعب تانى كان ودوهو الشارع زمان
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحبيب طارق 

اصبت بالدهشة عندمــــا علمت انه توجد لائحة تحكم علاقة الاعب بناديه وهناك قوانيين موضوعة

في النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ(دائرة الكرة) ...

المصيبة اخي الكريم لايعمل بتلك الائحة الا فيما يخص التزامات النادي اتجاه اللاعبين لاكن مايخصهم اتجاه 

النادي فحدث ولاحرج....

العيب اخي في مجلسنا الهمام(ومعه دائرة الكرة ) .....

قمت بتحليل لماذا لايُحاسب النادي الاعب كما يُحاسب الاعب النادي(لو تم تأخير حافز تسجيل او حافز مباريات

نسمع العجب)

النتيجة كانت الخوف كل الخوف من تمرد الاعب ومن ثم فتح المجال لنادي الهليل لكي يفاوض الاعب)

لذلك تجد الاعب يلعب علي هذا الوتر وفي النهاية يتم التحنيس والدلع من قبل الادارة

وفي عهد الرئيس السابق (جمال الوالي ) حدث ان تمرد الاعب ميدو كما تمرد الان ,وفي البداية رفض جمال

الوالي مجرد فكرة ان يتم الجلوس مع الاعب او تحنيسه لكن(ناس قريعتي) قالوا للوالي ان نادي الهليل يفاوض

الاعب ويجب ان يتدخل لكي لا يتمكن الهليل من تسديد ضربة شبيهة بضربة طمبل للمريخ 

فكان ماكان وعاد ميدو منتصراً 

والان يكرر نفس السناريو وان اختلفت الادوار
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخى طارق على هذا البوست الراقى 
فى رايى ان اس مشكلة الاحتراف عندنا فى المستوى التعليمى للاعب والادارى وبالتالى عدم فهم المعنى الحقيقى لموضوع الاحتراف وايضا تطبيق مقولة عفى الله عما سلف فى كل نواحى حياتنا هذا اولا .
ثانيا تقوم الاندية بتسجيل اللاعبين بعقودات احترافية ولا يوفون بما جاء بهذه العقودات وخاصة الشق المالى مما يؤدى الى عدم احترام اللاعب لهذا العقد والدلال المستمر على النادى وبالتالى قلة حيلة الادارة فى تطبيق بنود هذا العقد مما يجعله يسلك طرق التحانيس وما شابه ذلك .
لن ينصلح الحال فى امر الاحتراف اخى طارق ما لم ينصلح عقول الكوادر البشرية التى تدير انديتنا ودونك ما يحدث من لاعبين اجانب لهم باع طويل فى الاحتراف الخارجى مثل التوانسة بالمريخ.
اما احتراف اللاعب المحلى فالحل فى تطبيق المدارس السنية فى انديتنا حتى نوجد اللاعب المتقدم فى الفكر الكروى المفيد لنفسه ولناديه .
*

----------


## جلابي

*الساده الكرام 
موضوع السعودي ماعاوز ليه اي فهم 
الراجل وفي ظل غياب خط هجوم المريخ بالكامل ما اثبت وجوده وما احتل الخانات الكثيرة الشاغره 
انا لو محله وبالموهبه اللي بتتكلمو عنها كنت مسكت التيم علي حسابي 
ياخوانا الهجوم فاضي وهو مهاجم ودي كانت فرصته وما استغلاها عارفين ليه لانه بيعتمد علي البهلوانية في لعبه والبهلوانيه عاوزه زول يديه الكور مقشره ....اما انه يجري ويقطع الكورة ويزعج الدفاع ..ده كله ماعنده
الله يسهل عليه ويشوف ليه نادي تاني او يغير خانته من الهجوم الي اي خانه تانية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تمسك مهاجم المريخ عبدالحميد السعودي بعدم العودة للتدرييات في ظل وجود المدرب الالماني كروجر في قيادة الجهاز الفني للفريق وشكا السعودي لمجلس الادارة من الاستهداف الذي ظل يتعرض له وابعاده نهائياً من المباريات وقال أن هذا المدرب يستهدفه وأنه لن يعود الى التمارين لان هذا الكروجر اصابه بالاحباط ودمره معنوياً وابدى عبدالحميد السعودي اسفه من موقف مجلس الادارة الذي ترك الحبل على الغارب للمدرب ليظلم اللاعبين ويستهدفهم وطالب السعودي بشطبه من كشوفات الفريق خلال فترة التسجيلات المقبلة حتى يواصل مشواره مع ناد آخر لانه لاعب كرة محترف ويحد نفسه في ممارسة الكرة داخل المستطيل الاخضر.
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*لك التحية على هذا البوست الرائع اخى العزيز.................اخبار زى البنسمعا عن السعودى والتونسيين والتمرد الخفى لو كانت هنالك تطبيق للائحة(متأك انها موجودة) .....لما سمعنا عن مثل هذه التصرفات من السعودى أو غيره
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس البفهم عبدالحميد السعودي الكلام ده منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*ياجماعه والله من غير اى عواطف عبد الحميد المهاجم الاول فى السودان ومافى ذلك شك لو حسبناه واحده واحده لماذا  قبل ان يحضر
هذا الكج وفى وجود ايداهو وكلتشى وطمبل فى بدايه الموسم السعودى كان المهاجم الاول وبعدين كانو بفضلوا بين الثلاثه الاخرين 
ليلعب مع السعودى ولم يخرج من التشكيله لولا الاصابه اللعينه 
صدقونى هذا اللاعب مظلوم واى لاعب كان سيتصرف هذا التصرف الكل يعلم اذمه الهجوم فى المريخ ومن غير الطبيعى 
ان لانجده خارج التمنتاشرلاعب بعد ان كان رقم واحد المشكله ليست السعودى وحده اذا افضردنا ان السعودى غير جادى
هل كل اللاعبين الذين حاربهم هذا الكج غير جادين مرابط لاسانا بله 
السعودى هوالقائد الثانى فى المريخ وارجو ان لاتحاربوه ياصفوه كفايه ظلم المدرب 
يامجلس المريخ قبل ان تقع الفاس فى الراس ارجوكم تتدخلو وبلاش ابو جريشه لانه اساس البلاء
لانه لديه شله من اللاعبين والاخرين ضدهم 
اين دايره الكره اذا لم تستطيعوا حل مشاكل اللاعبين  وماهى وظيفتكم وياجمال ابوعنجه لم نعهدك هكذا 
وانت لاترضى الظم وربنا لايرضى الظلم من قبل فرضو فى الباشا وشنيتو عليه هجوم حتى غادر المريخ
من غير مجامله  طارق مختار سعيد السعودى الشغيل لاسانا كاسروكا هل يوجد مقارنه بين هؤلاء 
والباشا لكن فى المريخ الماعندو ضهر بيطعنوا بى وراءوفى الطريق السعودى وستندمون جميعا 
لو انتو ماعارفين حاجه الجلافيط راجين اليوم ده بى فراق الصبر ومستعدون بشطب جميع المهاجمين 
لتسجيل السعودى فوتوا عليهم الفرصه السعودى مريخى ابا عن اما ومايخدعوكم هؤلاء الجلافيط
 السعودى لم يطلب المستحيل وهذا من حقه ان يشارك لانه محترف وهذه هى وظيفته  ولا انتو دايرنو يقعد فى الكنبه 
وبعد موسمين تشطبوه ولايجد فريق يسجله 
افضل للاعب ان لاتدفع له حتى مرتبه ولكن من غير المعقول ان تحرمه من عشقه 
صدقونى عندما صرح شللاليت عندما سالوه فترتك الافضل فى المريخ ام فى الهلال 
قال بكل صدق القروش فى المريخ لكن المعامله فى الهلال وهذه حقيقه لابد ان نعترف بها
افضل لك ان تكون جعانا وتصفك لك الجماهير من ان تكون شبعانا وساكن فى فله وراكب 
برادووتشتمك الجماهير وتطلب شطبك قبل نهايه الموسم 
سبحان الله بى قدره قادر اصبح بويا افل لاعب والسعودى اسؤءلاعب
واتمنى ان تحل مشكلته باسرع فرصه وقبل توقيع العقد مع الكج اذا كنتم تريدون ان نرى 
عام رماد اخر ان يكون فى العقد صلاحياته هى شنو وان تجلس معه دايره الكره
وتخبره باهميه اللاعبين امثال السعودى لان من غير المعقول لاعب ارتدى اشاره الكابتن
يتعامل مثل هذا التعامل شئتكم ام ابيتم هذا اللاعب اصبح من رموز المريخ سبعه اعوام 
وهذا اللاعب يدافع عن الشعار والناس البتتكلم ساكت فى عهد من شكى ااسعودى 
فى عهد هذا الكج وعهد ماذدا 
اخيرا ارجو ان تحل هذه المشكله وان يتحكم صوت العقل واقول لتوفيق ومجاهد
استقيلوا يرحمكم الله لانكم تعملون فى نادى المريخ افضل الانديه فى افريقيا وليس نادى روابط
لو كان يوجد مدير كره بحق وحقيقه لما وصلنا الى هذا المستوى 
شتان مابين ابراهيم حسن مدير الكره بنادى الزمالك المصرى واخواننا الطيبين فى نادى المريخ 
لان مدير الكره هو الدنمو المحرك لفريق واهميته اصعب من المدرب ورئيس النادى شخصيا
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*أصبح اللاعب عبد الحميد السعودى لغزاً أكثر من محير ، و ما يحيرنى كثيراً هل يتفق جميع المدربين على إستهدافه إذا وضعنا هذا الرأى فى الأعتبار ، و هذا لا يمكن قطعاً و غرابة الأمر يكمن فى أهدافه التى يحرزها عقب أشراكه فى أغلب المباريات و التى لم تشفع له فى شئ ، و صراحتاً رغم ما يحرزه من أهداف يبقى هذا اللاعب غير مقنع لدى لا أقول الجميع و لكن الأغلبية ، و يبقى السؤال هل هذا اللاعب ظالم أم مظلوم ؟ 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مما لا شك فيه أن ميدو لازال صغيراً وربما هذا يؤثر على تصرفاته ..
شخصياً مع الرأي الذي يقول يجب أن يخزن ميدو في فريق عربي أو أي فريق خارج السودان ان شاء الله الاهلي الليبي !!


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ما دام الامر وصل لدرجة عدم العودة الا بعد زوال السبب وهو المدرب كروجر فلابد من الحسم بتطبيق الائحة المنظمة لعلاقة اللاعب مع النادى حتى ولو ادى الامر الى الشطب .
هنلك سؤال كان الاجدر للسعودى ان يجاوب عليه قبل قرار الانقطاع عن التمارين ماذا فعل هو وكل اللاعبين فى دورى الابطال والكنفدرالية علما انه كان اساسيا مع المدرب كاربونى وهل كان يتصور ان امنية اى مريخى الحصول على الممتاز حتى يخرج مظاهرات المريخاب لاعادته الى التوليفة الرئيسية فليعلم السعودى وكل اللاعبين اننا وبعد ان فقدنا البطولات الخارجية كل همنا حاليا هزيمة الهلال وبس (لا دايرين ممتاز ولا يحزنون ) .
كان الاجدر للسعودى واى لاعب زعلان من عدم اللعب ان يحس بمعانات الجماهير والادارة من جراء الخروج المزل من البطولات الكبيرة والهزيمة من الهلال فى الدورة الاولى وان يزاول نشاطه مع الفريق لانهم يتقاضون مخصصاتهم بالرغم من الجرح الغائر الذى الم بجسد كل مريخى بسبب الهزائم من الآخرين .
هل ينكر السعودى واللاعبين الزعلانين انهم السبب المباشر فى ابتعاد رجل بقامة الاستاذ جمال الوالى من ادارة النادى رغم ما قدمه من تضحيات جسام ، هل ينكر السعوى واصدقائه الزعلانين ان نتائج الفريق الهزيلة اعطى معارضى الرجل قوة دفع كبيرة لازاحته من سدة الادارة وايضا نفور الجماهير من مباريات الفريق .
اخيرا الاختشو ماتوا
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا جماعة السعودي لاعب مزاجي يوم مستوى فوق و يوم تحت
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*بوست فتحه الرائع طارق 
واول من رد الماسه مرهف
اين انتم يامحترفين
يوجد عقد بيننا وبينكم
اين المؤسسيه وانتم حرمتونا
من مثل هذا الالق
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*سبحان الله بى قدره قادر اصبح بويا افل لاعب والسعودى اسؤءلاعب
من تقصد اخي الكريم حاكم
وايضا اشاركك الراي في مجاهد ليته ذهب عنا مصدر شئم
لقد كان يلعب للجلافيط ومتالق وعمل معه حوار صحفي 
وكان هناك سؤال لو دفع المريخ لك مبلغ كبير 
سوف تسجل للمريخ قال لو وزن ذهب لن يغير حب الجلافيط
                        	*

----------

